# droid charge or the rezound



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

so I recently got offered to trade my charge for a rezound. What do you guys think should i do it?


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

I would take rezound I thinks its a pretty good phone.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

YES. Specs aside (which highly favor the Rezound), the Rezound seems to be getting more dev love both from HTC and the rooting community.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rezound without question. My girlfriend just got it Saturday and I can say without question that I would get one for myself without even a thought.


----------

